# Remove step well for access to electric step mounting ?



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi folks,
On a 2006 Knaus Sun Traveller 650LG-RM, I have an electric slide-out step (Omnistep).
It is mounted using a Z-style steel section which is starting to corrode. 
(Like a double L shape)

I want to remove & replace it, but I cant figure out how to access the top of mounting bolts.

I guess I need to remove the plastic insert in the step well to get at the bolt heads, but cant figure out how it is secured !


Any ideas ?

Thanks,
Declan


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

I still haven't managed to do this job ... anyone got any suggestions ?


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Can you provide a photo. Our Hymer has an Omnistep and there are two screws which can just be accessed from under the plastic trim. There are also screws at the back.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

I will try to post some photos later this evening.  

If it makes any more sense in the meantime... I can unbolt & remove the step itself, as the front bolts are simply through the Z-piece. 
It's the actual Z-piece that is bolted to the camper, somehow.

Thanks,
Declan


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

It's too wet here near Skye to go out and look just now, but I seem to remember the frame was either bolted or riveted through into the floor/chassis.

Maybe someone else can help?


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Photos may give a better idea of what I'm talking about...


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Looks like it's a stud which should just screw out - if it's not seized!! Give it a try, unless someone with the same model can advise. If it shears off you'll have to fabricate another way of supporting the step.

Good luck.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I'll try unscrewing it & see what happens !

Thanks.


----------

